# Lowrance X135 Preis



## fischerman76 (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo Boradies,

grad in der letzten Zeit hab ich einige Artikel über das Lowrance hier herinnen gelesen aber leider nie die Preise von den Geräte gesehen. Und da ich grad am überlegen bin welche Echo ich mir denn kaufe, wollt ich euch mal fragen was ihr denn zu dem Preis von 369,--€ für das Lowrance X 135 sagt?
Der Akku dazu würde 39,--€ kosten und das Ladegerät dazu nochmal 39,--€, das wären dann aber laut Verkäufer "super Dinger" und net so a glumpp, naja beim akku bzw beim Ladegerät bin ich mir jetzt net so sicher ob der Preis sooo gut is, aber ich dacht mir die 369,--€ sind normalerweise net ganz so verkehrt oder?|kopfkrat 

Eure Meinung würd mich interessieren.....#h 

Viele Grüße aus´m verschneiten Bayern

fischerman


----------



## ThorstenECN (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 Preis*

Hallo,
ich habe mein X-135 über E-Bay bei www.angelgeraeteschlageter.de für 290 Euro gekauft. Akkus und Ladegeräte gibt es bei Conrad-Elektronik oder Polin.de ab etwa 10-15 Euro. Und die Akkus von denen sind  kein "glumpp" (bist du Östreicher  :q  :q  :q  :m ) sondern Markenartikel von Panasonic und co.

Haa, ich gerade mal geschaut ob die bei Schlageter das X-135 noch im Programm haben, und was finde ich da so eine Echolottasche wie ich sie suche  :q  . Aber mit 69 Euro ist die mir immer noch zuTeuer  :c

P.s. das mit "Östereicher" war natürlich nur ein Scherz!!! Ich weiß wo Landsberg liegt, ich war da mal mit nem Sonderzug bei einem Eishockey Play Off Spiel. Ich hoffe du bist mir deswegen nicht böse!!!


----------



## Jirko (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 Preis*

hallo fisherman #h

€ 369 als festeinbauversion ist schon nen feiner preis - da kannst du grundlegend überhaupt nix verkehrt machen #6... dazu halt noch nen alukoffer, akku, tide-look-geberstange ober saugnapf und du bist bestens gerüstet #h

@thorsten - € 290,-- ??... holymoly, da hat der anbieter wohl nen verdammt guten tag gehabt ... gratulation #6


----------



## ThorstenECN (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 Preis*

@ Jirko
mittlerweile will der auch wieder 399?? Aber der hatte damals auch auf seiner Homepage stehen das er den Preis nicht lange halten könne?  Ist mir aber egal die waren super Nett am Telefon und auf der Rechnung steht schwarz auf weiß das ich Garantie habe!


----------



## fischerman76 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 Preis*

grins also das mit dem "Schluchten********r" Vergleich war ja net besonders nett.... |gr:  aber es sei dir schon verziehen... :q  nachdem du ja gesagt hast du weisst wo Landsberg ist und dass das Bayern is...:m  (Ist halt einfach mal das schönste Bundesland in der BRD....:l )

Ja und so wie der Jirko schon gesagt hat denk ich ich werd das Echo zu dem Preis nehmen weil an deine 290Euronen wird man net rankommen, da muss man den Verkäufer entweder echt gut kennen oder was weiss ich was anstellen.... *zwinker* (wie hast du es denn angestellt... lach)

Greets


----------



## krauthi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 Preis*

konnte gestern bei ebay eine neues lowrance X-135 für schlappe 243 € ersteigern 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Elbhai (20. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 Preis*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> konnte gestern bei ebay eine neues lowrance X-135 für schlappe 243 € ersteigern
> 
> gruß krauthi


 
Hi,

ich glaube genau diese Auktion hatte ich beobachtet!! So klein ist die eBay Welt :q 

Glückwunsch übrigens!

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Murphy88 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 Preis*

Im Moment bei ebay mehrere Anbieter zwischen 315 und 320 Euro, u.a. auch Schlageter

http://cgi.ebay.de/Lowrance-X-135-Echolot-Fishfinder-Wir-helfen-Ihnen-gern_W0QQitemZ7183063274QQcategoryZ384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## krauthi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 Preis*

DANKE

zwei tage vorher ist ein neues weggegangen für schlappe 214 €  

aber die anderen wissen schon warum sie ihr angebot nur als sofortkauf anbieten 
weil verdient hat der verkäufer doch bestimmt nichts mehr daran 


gruß krauthi


----------



## betatest (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X135 Preis*

Habe mir auch letzte Woche ein X-135 gekauft.Habe bei Schlageter angerufen und mir einen Preis machen lassen für ein X-135 neue 2006 Software mit prima Ladegerät, Powerakku und einer Top Transporttasche mit zugehörigem Koffer auf dem das x-135 steht und Ladestecker von außen zugänglich für 407 Euro.
Beratung und Service sind prima.#6


----------

